# resume help!



## christina78239 (Aug 28, 2012)

hello out there!
Could anyone please look over my resume and tell me whats wrong with it. I am getting turned down jobs left and right. I used to be a RN and now dont want anything to do with nursing. I am taking my CPC exam in December and would like to get a job now doing something but every employer looks at my resume and for some reason turns me down. I know I have alot of experience, is it that I might be over qualifed for what they want? Or maybe they dont want to pay alot. I dont know. I want a job doing something along billing or coding or if someone else could help me, what can I do right now to get my foot in the door? and please tell me what I need to do for my resume. thanks so much guys..


----------



## beckiw (Aug 28, 2012)

Where can we find your resume?


----------



## christina78239 (Aug 28, 2012)

send me your email and I will send it to you, dont want to post it online yet. thanks.


----------

